# كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها



## مايكل منير حبيب (5 مايو 2007)

كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها
www.callforall.net
www.st-takla.orgwww.st-mina.com
mp3-tranem.net
www.taranimarabia.org
www.copticchurch.org
www.haya.org
www.copticnet.com
username: www.copticnet.com
password: copticnet
www.arabaudio.com

www.maarifa.org
http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php

www.islameyat..com/hymns/hymns.htm[/[URL="www.tarateel.net"]URL]www.tarateel.net


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

فى مجال الترانيم copticnet الافضل 
بشكل عام  اعتقد ان سانت تكلا  هو الافضل فى المجموعه الموجودة


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكرا للرد يا oesi_no
و أنا انتظر ردود أخرى
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## kyrillos12 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

:big35: :ab4: itsits very nice we need more


----------



## 000000 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

هذا عمل رائع


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكرا للمرور يا 000000و يا kyrillos 12
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## m2mweb (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

ميرسى ليك على المواقع الجميلة دى


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكرا للمرور يا m2mweb
اذكرنى فى صلاتك.


----------



## bright (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## كوكوموكا (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا  وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك ف الخدمة اذكرني ف صلاتك 
اخوك الدكتور / كيرلس:smil13:


----------



## gougou81 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barbie (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

:999:أنا مبسوطة علشان اشتركت فى المنتدى الجميل :999:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل مواقع الترانيم اللى عارفها*

شكرآ يا مايكل على المواقع الجميلة كلها​


----------

